# Captain Daisy leaves OK



## OffshoreOkie (5 mo ago)

In advance: Thank you all for your former and future posts. Y'all are a great resource for scouting and general information for folks like me: Out of State Okie Flatlander..... Not gonna lie, bit jealous of your backyards.

The reason for the post..... I have planned a family trip in October and will be staying at a property on Blackwater Bay with a 25' hybrid bay boat 250 yammi on a tandem axel trailer. Unfortunately my trailer does not have phenomenal ground clearance in regards to launching. If the ramp has a steep short drop she hangs up. Where would be a good option to launch? 

My fishing partners are a lively 6 and 10 year old along with my wife. Just looking for a good trip of exploration, fishing and fun. Any suggestions on things to check out are appreciated. I saw some pictures of sand island with a slide during a fishing rodeo. Something like this would make the whole trip for the little adults. Also, any information on areas to avoid ie: that could claim a lower unit and make for a dreadful experience is appreciated. I run a simple CMap card. 

Where would be the closest fuel dock and/or marina? Chico? 

PFF friends - your infinite wisdom is much appreciated. 

😎 Captain Daisy - "Don't be a Brewster"


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Shoreline in gulf breeze.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

welcome to the forum, okie. the guys on here will def. help you with your questions. they are a good bunch of folks.
jack


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Get gas on land. Marine Max is over $8 gallon, most every other place is gonna be about $2 more a gallon than on land.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I just got 93 non ethanol at Walmart in GB for $4.27 gallon.


----------



## Big Jack (8 mo ago)

Archie Glover boat ramp will be very close to you.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Archie Glover Boat Ramp 
2306 N 14th Ave, Milton, FL 32583 

Like stated above, Fuel on the water in more expensive than on land.
But if you need to get fuel on the water, the following are recommended.

*Day Break Marina
811 S R St, Pensacola, FL 32502 
(850) 434-9022 
Day Break Marina - Pensacola Florida

Lost Key Marina*
10045 Sinton Dr, Pensacola, FL 32507 
(850) 492-2612 

*Palafox Pier Yacht Harbor Marina
895 S Palafox St, Pensacola, FL 32502 
(850) 432-9620 *

Not Recommended:
Marine Max - Bayou Chico.


The Slide at Sand Island
This is located on the west side of the pass to the Gulf of Mexico at Fort McRee.
There are some locals that set this up on preannounced days.
They just had one yesterday.
It takes sometime to set it up and take it down, many assist in doing so.
The host family have posted the cost invested in near $1,000 to make this slide.
They are also other that do a more crude slide, nut the one yesterday is the best.

If you have Facebook, there is a Group you can join to see the events planned for Sand Island, which is also Robertson Island on charts

Here is a link to the FB Fort McRee Group 

ကြည့်ရှုရန် လော့ဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ သို့မဟုတ် အကောင့်ဖွင့်ပါ


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*"Also, any information on areas to avoid ie: that could claim a lower unit and make for a dreadful experience is appreciated. I run a simple CMap card."*

The only thing we have around here, like is the Massachusetts, a sunk ship in the Gulf of Mexico and the shallow waters.
Our bottom is mostly sand and then some mud up rivers.
The only rocks on inshore are placed by man, mostly.

Running fast is 5 -6 feet of water into 1 foot of water will give you lower unit problems or a spun hub.
But if you pay attention, that will not happen.

Tow Boat is not a bad thing to have here.
Mac's Marina is the local owner of Tow Boat US.
You can call them and state you are a new member and they have a one year introduction cost of $99. 

If not, then the cost is more like $160, and of course Sea Tow is here also.
But it is highly recommended to have some sort of two boat insurance.

Unlike Oklahoma, our boating distance is unlimited.

As far as places to explore, from where you will be located.
Run north up the Black Water River 
You will see a sand bar on the eastside before you get to Milton, a Local Hangout, I have never stopped there.

Learn the history of Deadman's Island and take the kids there for a visit. Tell them the story.

While on Pensacola Bay, one can visit Joe Patti's Seafood, pull up to their dock.
Kids get Free Ice Cream
You can get some great Steamed Royal Red Shrimp for a little snack while boating, or any other kind of seafood, it is an amazing seafood retailer.


----------



## OffshoreOkie (5 mo ago)

BananaTom said:


> *"Also, any information on areas to avoid ie: that could claim a lower unit and make for a dreadful experience is appreciated. I run a simple CMap card."*
> 
> The only thing we have around here, like is the Massachusetts, a sunk ship in the Gulf of Mexico and the shallow waters.
> Our bottom is mostly sand and then some mud up rivers.
> ...


Great Info and thank you for taking the time to share! Looking forward to a few days on the water with the family and roaming area.


----------



## OffshoreOkie (5 mo ago)

Splittine said:


> Get gas on land. Marine Max is over $8 gallon, most every other place is gonna be about $2 more a gallon than on land.


 Marine Max must be very special....


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

OffshoreOkie said:


> Marine Max must be very special....


Marine Max purchased a beloved Bahia Mar Marina, with lots of wet slips. Set up shop, and about a year later raised the price of a wet slip from about $400 to $1,500 per month to run the locals out, and then give a free slip to new boat purchases. This was during a time that many marina's were out of commission due to Hurricane damages. Many boats owners scrambled to find a place for their boats. That marina sits about 50% occupied now. They simply want to service only boats that they sell. And not the general public, is the consensus among us local boat owners


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

go up blackwater river and hit some of the sandbars if you want a freshwater day. can get a pizza from boomerangs in downtown milton or get some food at the food truck at russel harbor. The navy docks at whiting park will sell you fuel as well but you will pay up for it.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

CalvinandHobbes said:


> go up blackwater river and hit some of the sandbars if you want a freshwater day. can get a pizza from boomerangs in downtown milton or get some food at the food truck at russel harbor. The navy docks at whiting park will sell you fuel as well but you will pay up for it.


Thanks for adding this, I was going to suggest running north on the Blackwater to the second overhead power lines. Past that is gets a little skinny. And enjoy some cool fresh water.
Just past the train trussel , on the left, you will see a large Boardwalk / Dock, that is downtown Milton. FYI - OP


----------



## OffshoreOkie (5 mo ago)

BananaTom said:


> Marine Max purchased a beloved Bahia Mar Marina, with lots of wet slips. Set up shop, and about a year later raised the price of a wet slip from about $400 to $1,500 per month to run the locals out, and then give a free slip to new boat purchases. This was during a time that many marina's were out of commission due to Hurricane damages. Many boats owners scrambled to find a place for their boats. That marina sits about 50% occupied now. They simply want to service only boats that they sell. And not the general public, is the consensus among us local boat owners


Marine Max sucks here in OK too. They refused service on my boat because I didn't purchase mine from them for too much money (theirs had a 30% markup from where I purchased.)  I'm sure there is significant markup in their services too. I'd rather support a local shop during my trip anyway. Thank you for the share!


----------



## OffshoreOkie (5 mo ago)

CalvinandHobbes said:


> go up blackwater river and hit some of the sandbars if you want a freshwater day. can get a pizza from boomerangs in downtown milton or get some food at the food truck at russel harbor. The navy docks at whiting park will sell you fuel as well but you will pay up for it.





BananaTom said:


> Thanks for adding this, I was going to suggest running north on the Blackwater to the second overhead power lines. Past that is gets a little skinny. And enjoy some cool fresh water.
> Just past the train trussel , on the left, you will see a large Boardwalk / Dock, that is downtown Milton. FYI - OP


Sounds enjoyable. Kids love pizza. Where is the general change from salt water fishing to fresh? IE reds vs. striper in this area?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Boudreaux & Thibodeaux went fishing in the basin the other day. They rented a boat at the landing and had a fantastic day of fishing, catching a boat-load.
Boudreaux tells Thibodeaux, "Man, we goin' to have to remember dis spot for da next time mon ami."
Thibodeaux says, "Mais dat's no problem. Let's mark da spot."
Boudreaux asks him how he's going to do that. Thibodeaux says, "Mais, like I said, dat's no problem" and leans over the side of the boat and marks a big "X" right on the boat with a piece of chalk.
Boudreaux tells him, "Mais, you couyon, dat's not gonna help! How you know we goin' to get da same boat next time?"


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

hard to say exactly by law I always have fresh and salt water licenses. I generally consider north of downtown milton mostly fresh...... however Ive caught reds, stripers, and trout in what most consider fresh and also in brackish areas that are more salty.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

OffshoreOkie said:


> Where is the general change from salt water fishing to fresh? IE reds vs. striper in this area?


That does change, with tides and flow of river. However, there is an intersection of the Blackwater River and Wright Basin, the river takes a hard left and if you were to go straight you would be in the basin. That is certainly an area that holds both fresh and salt water fish.

Keep in mind you would need a salt water and fresh water license


----------



## OffshoreOkie (5 mo ago)

CalvinandHobbes said:


> hard to say exactly by law I always have fresh and salt water licenses. I generally consider north of downtown milton mostly fresh...... however Ive caught reds, stripers, and trout in what most consider fresh and also in brackish areas that are more salty.


Is a striper considered freshwater fish or salt? From a law perspective. I consider them fresh, we target them in OK.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Don’t think you’ll be doing too much Striper fishing in Oct. might be wrong but think it’s further into the cold months for them. Nov is when they start heating up through Jan.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

OffshoreOkie said:


> Is a striper considered freshwater fish or salt? From a law perspective. I consider them fresh, we target them in OK.


Fresh, now that does not mean you can not catch them, you just can not keep them, if you only have a saltwater license


----------



## OffshoreOkie (5 mo ago)

Splittine said:


> Don’t think you’ll be doing too much Striper fishing in Oct. might be wrong but think it’s further into the cold months for them. Nov is when they start heating up through Jan.


Good point... I have no clue what will be in season nor a clue on the patterns/areas to try. Lots of water and not much time! I read somewhere October is a great month to fish... any truth in this gossip? Bull reds running? Offshore fishing is closer nearshore? 6 year old wants to see a shark, what are the chances as bycatch in the bay?
If anyone can point me to an article, youtube video etc... I'm eager to learn!

- Gracias


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

OffshoreOkie said:


> Good point... I have no clue what will be in season nor a clue on the patterns/areas to try. Lots of water and not much time! I read somewhere October is a great month to fish... any truth in this gossip? Bull reds running? Offshore fishing is closer nearshore? 6 year old wants to see a shark, what are the chances as bycatch in the bay?
> If anyone can point me to an article, youtube video etc... I'm eager to learn!
> 
> - Gracias


Early Oct. the big red fish will be in the mouth of passes. They love big fresh cut bait's and so do sharks(get mullet at the fish market) you will not have the know how to find and catch them. That will make your kids happy look up Malin/Toothproof (signal strand)or something similar to make your leaders from. Don't buy Walmart junk. If you drop down to small hooks and mono with small pieces of bait in these areas you will catch whiting, gulf king fish, Ground mullet all the same fish of sorts name is where and who you talk to. Good to eat and Best times to fish are just before the tides start to swap you can google the times. And remember this a shark is not your normal dumb ass fish their like a pissed off dog with no legs they will watch and bite your ass if you don't pay attention.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

If I needed to launch on Blackwater Bay, I would launch at the old Nicolas Seafood. Unless the boat is over 24’


----------



## OffshoreOkie (5 mo ago)

jwilson1978 said:


> Early Oct. the big red fish will be in the mouth of passes. They love big fresh cut bait's and so do sharks(get mullet at the fish market) _*you will not have the know how to find and catch them*_. That will make your kids happy look up Malin/Toothproof (signal strand)or something similar to make your leaders from. Don't buy Walmart junk. If you drop down to small hooks and mono with small pieces of bait in these areas you will catch whiting, gulf king fish, Ground mullet all the same fish of sorts name is where and who you talk to. Good to eat and Best times to fish are just before the tides start to swap you can google the times. And remember this a shark is not your normal dumb ass fish their like a pissed off dog with no legs they will watch and bite your ass if you don't pay attention.


I'm changing my name to OffendedOkie..... until then can someone tell me where to find a mullet and what they bite on?  

J/k I know they don't bite.... I'm going to rename my rename to justmostlystupidOkiebutnotcompletelystupidOkie.

Joking aside I appreciate the advice! We've landed some pissed off dogs without legs (bull sharks) while beach fishing the space coast and its always a blast especially with the kids. Will have to give it a go if the pass allows. Hoping for something a bit sportier than whiting. Any direction for blue runners, skip jacks, jack crevelle, spanish macks is much appreciated. I'd even consider a day nearshore if we luck into a good weather window. Kings, bonito?


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

OffshoreOkie said:


> I'm changing my name to OffendedOkie..... until then can someone tell me where to find a mullet and what they bite on?
> 
> J/k I know they don't bite.... I'm going to rename my rename to justmostlystupidOkiebutnotcompletelystupidOkie.
> 
> Joking aside I appreciate the advice! We've landed some pissed off dogs without legs (bull sharks) while beach fishing the space coast and its always a blast especially with the kids. Will have to give it a go if the pass allows. Hoping for something a bit sportier than whiting. Any direction for blue runners, skip jacks, jack crevelle, spanish macks is much appreciated. I'd even consider a day nearshore if we luck into a good weather window. Kings, bonito?


You go, my man. For launching on Blackwater, I agree for a 20 o 24 foot boat the old Nichols ramp is probably your best bet - it's owned by a solid local guy and there is a $5 honor box; not glorious but it's functional, and it's where I launch my 23 NauticStar as we live a couple miles from it. Only caveat is that if the center crossbar on the underside of the trailer hangs low it may scrape a bit. Mine clears by about a quarter inch. 7408 Bain Dr., Milton Fl will get you there on your GPS. As mentioned I think for the type of thing you're seeking, a trip out toward the Pass may be your best bet and for that you may want to consider trailering to Mahogany Mill ramp in Pensacola. You can get Spanish and blues in the bay by Ft. Pickens, and you can troll for bonita or kings outside the Pass if you're willing to get out a mile or two. Bull reds are likely in the Pass that time of year, drift live palm-sized pinfish or other live bait on bottom rig on a line about 50 to 100 yards off the outside rock jetty to similar distance from the inner jetty, rinse and repeat. If there are dolphins active in the area, it may hamper your efforts, they are protected and they know it, I love them as animals but hate them as an angler, they are good at pulling live baits off hooks. 

Blackwater and East Bay can be great fisheries for reds and trout but it depends on weather and water conditions. I have not been on the water much recently due to rainier than average weather this year, but if I can help I will be happy to try.


----------



## OffshoreOkie (5 mo ago)

SurfRidr said:


> You go, my man. For launching on Blackwater, I agree for a 20 o 24 foot boat the old Nichols ramp is probably your best bet - it's owned by a solid local guy and there is a $5 honor box; not glorious but it's functional, and it's where I launch my 23 NauticStar as we live a couple miles from it. Only caveat is that if the center crossbar on the underside of the trailer hangs low it may scrape a bit. Mine clears by about a quarter inch. 7408 Bain Dr., Milton Fl will get you there on your GPS. As mentioned I think for the type of thing you're seeking, a trip out toward the Pass may be your best bet and for that you may want to consider trailering to Mahogany Mill ramp in Pensacola. You can get Spanish and blues in the bay by Ft. Pickens, and you can troll for bonita or kings outside the Pass if you're willing to get out a mile or two. Bull reds are likely in the Pass that time of year, drift live palm-sized pinfish or other live bait on bottom rig on a line about 50 to 100 yards off the outside rock jetty to similar distance from the inner jetty, rinse and repeat. If there are dolphins active in the area, it may hamper your efforts, they are protected and they know it, I love them as animals but hate them as an angler, they are good at pulling live baits off hooks.
> 
> Blackwater and East Bay can be great fisheries for reds and trout but it depends on weather and water conditions. I have not been on the water much recently due to rainier than average weather this year, but if I can help I will be happy to try.


I run the 251 NauticStar Hybrid. Hopefully it will do the job! My concern is definetly a low hanging center crossbar... with an acute ramp take off it can hang up.... My tow vehicle sits low too. May try to find a reciever that allows me to lift it significantly higher at the ramp as to not have to worry. This information is priceless. Thank you all!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

OffshoreOkie said:


> I run the 251 NauticStar Hybrid. Hopefully it will do the job! My concern is definetly a low hanging center crossbar... with an acute ramp take off it can hang up.... My tow vehicle sits low too. May try to find a reciever that allows me to lift it significantly higher at the ramp as to not have to worry. This information is priceless. Thank you all!


That's probably a good idea. I tow with a F-150 Fx4 so the tail end sits up a little higher than the front end when not towing anything - it sits pretty level when the boat is attached, and my crossbar does barely clear that one spot on the ramp. If you can get something to raise your tongue height without a lot of trouble, it would likely serve you well at a couple of the ramps around here. 

Your other ramp options up in Blackwater are Oyster Pile munincipal ramp - that one can be a bit short as it does drop off and at low tide you might have a little trouble with a 25ft boat - and Carpenter's Park in Milton, which I have never actually launched from but seems like it's a good ramp. Maybe someone who has used it can chime in on that one. The aforementioned Archie Glover ramp is on Escambia bay, not the Blackwater side. Little bit of a run if you're trying to fish Blackwater, but not too bad.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

OffshoreOkie, it was good to run into you today... what an odd coincidence, but was great to get a chance to talk. If your kids want to do some tubing I have one and a tow harness you're welcome to borrow. I live about 10 minutes from where you're staying, so I can run it by any day after work and you can use it as long as you like... we're not using it this week. 

If you want bait, on our side of the world Avalon Bait and Tackle (no longer located on Avalon Blvd) is your best option. 
3167 Montecito Blvd Milton Fl . If you want to do some grass flats fishing, Santa Rosa sound is where you want to go, in which case you could get bait at Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle, and Shoreline Park would be your best launch. 800 Shoreline Dr. Gulf Breeze, FL. The Garcon toll bridge is your fastest and easiest route to Gulf Breeze but they charge trailers per axle so weigh the convenience against the cost.  If you're using Mahogany Mill in Pensacola, the gas station where we talked is a good option for fuel, and right next door is Outcast Bait and Tackle - my personal favorite tackle shop in this area. They have live and frozen bait as well. For launching in upper Blackwater, check the aforementioned old Nichols ramp on Bain Dr. but have someone spot for you on that crossbar under the trailer. If it scrapes too much, try Carpenter's Park up in Blackwater River. For Escambia Bay, Archie Glover is your best option. 

I will send you a PM with some further tips per our discussion earlier this evening.  I am working all week but I'm usually home around 5. Let me know if you guys need anything while you're here, we're just up the road.


----------



## OffshoreOkie (5 mo ago)

Thanks to everyone who helped with information here! Very helpful and we had a wonderful trip. What a guy Sam is and what a coincidence to meet in person. I like your boat by the way. In fact it looks a lot like mine 😎 We ended up catching some fish and making great memories!

Son's favorite - Spanish mackerel
Daughters favorite - a Chick
Wife's favorite - Lookdown
Grandpa's favorite - Juvenile hammerhead
Grandma's favorite - Yuengling
My favorite - 32" red snappa


----------



## OffshoreOkie (5 mo ago)




----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Probably a bonnethead.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

OffshoreOkie said:


> View attachment 1096744
> View attachment 1096746
> 
> View attachment 1096745


Awesome. Glad ya'll got to make some more memories! Thanks for the report!


----------



## OffshoreOkie (5 mo ago)

MrFish said:


> Probably a bonnethead.
> 
> 
> We have caught bonnetheads and initially thought this was in fact a bonnethead… albeit similar in size to the bonnetheads we have caught the head shape was scalloped and not rounded at all. 🤷‍♂️ I’ll see if I have a better headshot.


----------



## OffshoreOkie (5 mo ago)




----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

OffshoreOkie said:


> View attachment 1096747
> View attachment 1096748
> 
> View attachment 1096749


Dang good snapper and Not a bonnet head lol


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

OffshoreOkie said:


> Grandma's favorite - Yuengling


That gave me a good laugh right there!
There was a whole PM and email exchange going on this past week between Andrew and myself. Good guy, nice family. 
It was a pleasure meeting you, and I am happy for whatever help the info I gave was... really glad you guys had a good trip. Thanks for the updates and photos, and don't be a stranger. Welcome to Pensacola and to PFF!


----------

